# Three Palms Speedway on FaceBook



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

On October 2nd our small local club will begin the first racing series on Three Palms Speedway. We have decided that since we are a pretty small group, 5 or 6 guys total, we'd just post our results and progress on a FaceBook Group page instead of here or on www.ihopr.org. So, if you're interested about what we're doing, head over to http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=150693061630235.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

So your not going to post on ihopr.org, interesting.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Neat idea to give the track it's own Facebook page. It could have a twitter address, too. Retro track, cutting edge social media technology. Slick.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

wheelszk said:


> So your not going to post on ihopr.org, interesting.


I may do occasional announcements but for me and considering my position there I don't want it to be "about me and my track". I'd rather see you guys and your stuff there as well as here and keep track of my small club's activities using it's own page.


----------

